# USB to Parallel Adapter



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Has anyone had experience with a USB to parallel port adapter / cable? I'm working with someone who needs a new laptop but wants to keep using their old LaserJet printer which connects only through a parallel port. I've found some on the 'net, but I'm wondering if anyone's had first-hand experience.


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

I tried a SCSI to USB cable once and it did not work. It would be work a try but I would ask the seller if it could be returned if it did not work.

Fortunately, I bought mine at Staples Office Supply and they took it back (asked before buying and they said it could be returned if it did not work).


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Depends on the HP driver's ability to recognise a "virtual" LPT1 port rather than a "physical" port.

Agree with the above, only buy one you can return.


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

http://pinouts.ru/HD/AtaInternal_pinout.shtml
Cable pinout connections

bernardus


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've had really poor luck with USB <-> Parallel adapters.

I recommend you use a cheap Ethernet print server if he's on a home network, solves the issue cleanly.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I had the same question hooking up an old scanner to new PC with no parallel port. The cables available were all serial to USB type, same 25 pins-just in wrong socket size. The cable price was $45 but Walmart that same day had discount scanner/printer/copier machines for $44.
I gave up chasing cables and bought the new machine.

I found it strange the two 25 pin cables of aproximatly the same size were sold. One fit serial/USB available one parallel/USB only available on the internet.

Another consideration-my old laser printer cartidges are seldom available and each noow cost more then a new deskjet printer. It might be time for your client to consider a new printer instead. Deskjet quality is now comparable to those laserjets.


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

You could as well refill your lasercartridges for half of the prize. For cables you could buy an adapter. Much cheaper.

bernardus


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

bernardus said:


> You could as well refill your lasercartridges for half of the prize. For cables you could buy an adapter. Much cheaper.
> 
> bernardus


Where would you plug that adapter into the laptop?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

My client gets about 5+ years on a single toner cartridge. Unlike ink jets, toner doesn't dry out if not used frequently. In this case, I don't recommend replacing the printer. 

JohnWill, do you have a favorite inexpensive print server in mind? Wireless isn't necessary.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Either of these should do the trick.

http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=0&pid=322

http://www.netgear.com/Products/PrintServers/WiredPrintServers/PS101.aspx


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

JohnWill
He was talking about a new PC. Not about a notebook in particular.

bernardus


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I said "laptop" in my original post.

Thanks for the suggestions, JohnWill.


----------

